# Power Ballads



## Ether's Bane (Nov 8, 2010)

Last weekend I bought a 6-disc pack of power ballads, and although most of them in those CD's were sucky, there were also quite a few gems in there. Which brings up the question: what are your favorite power ballads?

Here's my list.

Night Ranger - Sister Christian
Judas Priest - Dreamer Deceiver, Victim of Changes
Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
Nightwish - Sleeping Sun
DragonForce - Starfire, Trail of Broken Hearts
Helloween - We Got the Right
Sonata Arctica - Last Drop Falls, Tallulah
Iced Earth - Blessed Are You
Guns n' Roses - November Rain
Aerosmith - Cryin'
Bon Jovi - Bed of Roses
KISS - Beth
Testament - Trail of Tears


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Nov 8, 2010)

Faith No More- The Real Thing (the song, not the whole album)
Faith No More- We Care A Lot
Mother Love Bone- Chloe Dancer/Crown Of Thorns
Alice In Chains- I Stay Away


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 8, 2010)

Most of these songs are just cheese. And the FNM songs aren't power ballads.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 9, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Journey - Faithfully, Open Arms, After All These Years


OH MY GOD YES! I totally forgot about Journey - they have some awesome power ballads. Just one thing, though - the lack of Mother, Father saddens me.



Watershed said:


> Most of these songs are just cheese.


Which ones aren't, then?


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 9, 2010)

Testament, pretty much. Iced Earth avoids the gallons of cheese.

(not saying some of them are bad, nightwish song is great, but it is cheesy)


----------



## Fireworks (Nov 10, 2010)

Nevermore - Believe In Nothing
Sonata Arctica - Replica
Kamelot - Abandoned

and to butcher my list,
Bon Jovi - Welcome To Wherever You Are
Nickelback - Far Away


----------



## Abufi (Nov 17, 2010)

floods - pantera
cemetery gates - pantera
hollow - pantera
learn from this mistake - down
a tout le monde - megadeth (REALLY not sure if this one counts, probably not, but)
nothing else matters - metallica (^ditto that.  just throwing these here in case they do count.)
white - the cult

as you've probably guessed if you know these songs, i do not exactly have a firm grasp on what constitutes a power ballad, so i wouldn't be surprised if most of these don't count.  do feel free to correct me if i am terribly mistaken.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 17, 2010)

tout le monde counts, nem prolly not


----------

